# Are there any good pre-made cages I can buy?



## krestiekate (Dec 30, 2009)

I've been looking at Animal Plastics and I'm questioning weather or not it can keep an adult tegu in one of there cages. I'm looking at the terestrial modle T25 <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.animalplastics.com/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.animalplastics.com/</a><!-- m -->
I would like hinged doors but if glass is more escape proof I'll go with that. A buddy said he'd make me a nice PVC box that my Tegu can burrow in and feel at home. It'll also work as a basking area with slate rock ontop. Thats my plan anyway but is the cage any good? If not can someone direct me in the way of a good pre-made cage that won't cost me an arm and a leg? I didn't wanna go with vision cages because I have a 40 gallon breeder cage that I would like to set ontop of the cage and I don't belive thats possible with a vision cage. Thansk for any help.


----------



## chelvis (Dec 30, 2009)

I have my tegu in the 6'x2' vision cage (not nearly big enough but its what fits in my house and is great for the amount of moving i've been doing and am still doing, ya for moving in febuary). Anyway. Its funny you should say you want a 40 gallon breeder to sit on top becuase this is set up i have. I know vision advertises that you can but basking lights ontop of the screen, problem is the screens are really thick and block out of the light (not too bad heat wise but it blocks alot of UV) so i hung the light from the inside and it works great.

As for digging i use a rubbermaid box and fill it with alot of cypress mulch this works great becuase it also gives them the humidity they need. Alot of people try and keep the whole cage at 80% humidity which is impossible. Even just keeping the substerate is hard.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Dec 30, 2009)

I think some of the boamaster cages would work out well. The one I put a link to seems like the best option. :-D 

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://boamaster.com/products/8ft_tall-55-3.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://boamaster.com/products/8ft_tall-55-3.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## Jefroka (Dec 30, 2009)

If you're not handy or have the time to build a cage, why not commission someone locally to build you one? You may be able to get it done for less than 300.00, maybe even closer to 200-250.00.


...Jefroka


----------



## ashesc212 (Dec 30, 2009)

BoaMaster is really great.


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 30, 2009)

crimsonrazac said:


> I think some of the boamaster cages would work out well. The one I put a link to seems like the best option. :-D
> 
> <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://boamaster.com/products/8ft_tall-55-3.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://boamaster.com/products/8ft_tall-55-3.html</a><!-- m -->









I have that exact beast in our basement! I subdivided it for a 2 foot Cuban rock Iguana and a 30" Savannah Monitor. http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=25&t=4971 It's not the best conditions for them but it beats tanks. I added casters to the bottom to be able to easily move it. All our big enclosures are on casters. I also put peel and stick tiles on the floor. You would need to seal the bottom joints well with silicone caulk since water from the mulch could rot the plywood edges in time. And the dang thing is heavy!!! 

For $500 plus shipping you could build something for much less.


----------



## krestiekate (Dec 30, 2009)

Yeah it looks like i'm building something. Thanks guys.


----------



## crimsonrazac (Dec 30, 2009)

I hope to get a cuban rock iguana early next year. :-D How are yours doing?


----------



## Infidel_03 (Dec 31, 2009)

My dad built this one and is looking to build and sell some in his spare time. This one is out of pine to match the furniture for the wifey  He could build it out of whatever you want if cost is an issue. We also ran into the light problem(not wanting them on top but wanting to be able to move them if need be) and he figured out a great method. He would communicate with you the whole time to build it how you want it...hit me up if you are interested.


----------



## ashesc212 (Jan 23, 2010)

Infidel, that is a great enclosure. Wow, your dad is good!

I'm just wondering though, is the pine fully sealed? I think Pine is toxic to reptiles.


----------



## Pikey (Jan 23, 2010)

pine is only toxic if they eat it (most plywood is pine)


----------



## Infidel_03 (Jan 23, 2010)

It's sealed, stained and painted with non-toxic paint so we should be good. She hasn't been clawing or chewing at the sides yet either. She's really loving the space inside better than the tank I had her in.


----------



## BOOZER (Jan 23, 2010)

krestiekate, what state city do you live, cuz like some one mentioned, maybe somebody could help you build one.


----------

